# I also just purchased my first setup



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

I got a K2 Believer 09, Union Contacts 2010 from your very own rgrwilco, and a pair of Rome Smith boots.


















I like how they match .

Anyway the only problem I having so far is with the boots...they fit pretty snugly but I still feel like I'm getting some heel lift. What's the tolerance for heel lift? Should there be absolutely none or is a little ok?


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

little is okay


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

*YYYYEeeeeeaaaaaaaa*

Man thats a sick little set up you got there bra, Colors are sick, Nice match. I have heard that heel lift is a huge no no but I have a tiny bit I think it's almost impossible to get rid of it unless you have oddles of money and time to find "the perfect boot" for your foot. But all in all I dont think it is going to kill you, but you will feel that while on the hill, Just keep um tight!


----------

